# I got S rank in Happy Home Academy?!?



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

I got a total of 54, 057 points.  WTH?  I thought my house was a mess (I don't even have a bed) but apparently HHA thought my house was out of this world?  Do I just have a natural tendency to make my home look cozy despite lacking furnitures?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 5, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I got a total of 54, 057 points.  WTH?  I thought my house was a mess (I don't even have a bed) but apparently HHA thought my house was out of this world?  Do I just have a natural tendency to make my home look cozy despite lacking furnitures?


Dude Same!

Last rating I got was for 18k pts? Then suddenly I got 115,022pts??? How in the world did my rating jump nealy 100k pts?!?


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 5, 2020)

I had the same, going from about 11k to 60k.
Although I think mine might have something to do with the fact my back room is currently covered with Bunny Day stuff so I can keep track of what I've made before I get rid of it all at the end of the event.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

LOL

I think I got 7K (might be my first playthrough) or those Bunny day room I made in my backroom by just throwing stuff around.  Though it does sure look pretty now that I look at it.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

I got like 100k and two of my rooms arent even furnished lol


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 5, 2020)

I got a A in 74k


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 5, 2020)

I have B and like 15k points, idek how. my living room is kind of a mess and my back room is basically empty! but i just changed it to add my bunny day stuff so it might spike


----------



## absol (Apr 5, 2020)

same I suddenly got 80k points 
I think it's bc I threw all of my bunny day stuff in one room


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 5, 2020)

I also have a Bunny Day room and coincidentally got like 60k and an S rank. I only got a bronze HHA plaque, though, so maybe there are ranks above S rank where you can unlock silver and gold?


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 5, 2020)

It might have something to do with the Bunny Day furniture. Got around 50k and a S rank as well, the only thing that changed is my bunny day room


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

mentali said:


> same I suddenly got 80k points
> I think it's bc I threw all of my bunny day stuff in one room



LOL that probably it.


----------



## absol (Apr 5, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I also have a Bunny Day room and coincidentally got like 60k and an S rank. I only got a bronze HHA plaque, though, so maybe there are ranks above S rank where you can unlock silver and gold?


i think you just get the plaques and achievements one after another even if you're far above the needed points
once I got 35k points and the hha congratulated me for getting over 20k points --> bronze plaque
the next time I got 80k points and the hha congratulated me for getting over 30k points. --> silver plaque


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 5, 2020)

mentali said:


> I think you have to get over a certain point limit once to get the plaque's
> once I got 35k points and the hha congratulated me for getting over 20k points --> bronze plaque
> the next time I got 80k points and the hha congratulated me for getting over 30k points. --> silver plaque



I jumped from 10k to 60k. If I maintain that >=60k score, will I get the silver plaque at my next judging?


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 5, 2020)

Got 100k+ points and I also feel like the Bunny Day furniture has contributed to that (that and my gold bars perhaps xD)


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 5, 2020)

I got 40k last week. Today I got S rank with 75k.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 5, 2020)

I got S rank today. And I don't have any bunny day furniture.


----------



## absol (Apr 5, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I jumped from 10k to 60k. If I maintain that >=60k score, will I get the silver plaque at my next judging?


i think you will but I'm not 100% sure I don't know how the ranks are calculated or how they affect points and plaques 
got my bronze plaque with 35k b rank and my silver one with 80k s rank


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm actually pretty confused about the new letter system in HHA ranking. What do they stand for? I assumed A would be better than S, but there's a nook mile ticket achievement for S rank, so I'm confused about what they mean/the hierarchy.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 5, 2020)

I got an S rank with a room full of tarantulas lol


----------



## Romaki (Apr 5, 2020)

Same. I just put items randomly in each room, I don't think feng shui matters at the moment.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 5, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I also have a Bunny Day room and coincidentally got like 60k and an S rank. I only got a bronze HHA plaque, though, so maybe there are ranks above S rank where you can unlock silver and gold?


Silver is given at 30k pts... so idk if tomorrow you'll get a letter with the silver or not?
I'm hoping the other pt rewards just get mailed to me next day since mine did a huge jump...


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I got an S rank with a room full of tarantulas lol



Take it you are saving them for Flick?

I'm the same as well debating selling all my bugs and put in 1 millions worth in the stalk market or wait for flick instead. Currently put in near 500K for turnips.


----------



## Dewy (Apr 5, 2020)

SAME, I'm wondering how the HHA works in this game


----------



## th8827 (Apr 5, 2020)

I got an S Rank with 111,239 points using a Wood Series Room and a Bunny Room in my 6 room house. The rest of the place is a mess.

I got the Silver Plaque this week. It think that you get the prizes sequentially 1 per week until you get the max rank prize.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 5, 2020)

0orchid said:


> I'm actually pretty confused about the new letter system in HHA ranking. What do they stand for? I assumed A would be better than S, but there's a nook mile ticket achievement for S rank, so I'm confused about what they mean/the hierarchy.


Whenever it's used in rankings, S is  higher than A.


----------



## Dewy (Apr 5, 2020)

"S" is used as a ranking above A in Japanese games (Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons does the same thing, for example). It stands for something along the lines of "special," or "super," although there is no official meaning


----------



## Bentore (Apr 5, 2020)

I think it must factor in number of rooms and quantity of furniture, cos every time I've added a room I've gained significantly. Got an S rank, and got a bronze for having over 20,000 (had over 117000), then today I got silver for having over 30,000 (again, had like 154000 or something), so I assume next week I'll get gold.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 5, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Whenever it's used in rankings, S is  higher than A.


Thanks!


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2020)

My little brother filled up his house with nothing but fire and got S rank. I on the other hand have a completely decorated house and only get Bs.

Guess my house isn't 'lit' enough


----------



## Jas (Apr 5, 2020)

i got 60k my first time, and yesterday i just shoved green/red/yellow feng shui and bunny day stuff everywhere and got 90k points this morning


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 5, 2020)

I jumped from like 17k to 65k, but I think it's because my house is fully upgraded and I've put a lot of shell furniture and bunny day furniture in two of my rooms. Other than that, my house is so bad haha I upgraded faster than I could get furniture


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 6, 2020)

I only have upgraded my house once to where I owe Nook 198,000 bells and still got S Rank with 38,000 something points. I have both the bronze and silver plaques because I TTed a day at a time to move in all 10 of my dreamies. Was too impatient to wait 20-30 whole days to move everyone in.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 6, 2020)

I think furniture sets generally garner more points.
Also the more furniture that placed in the rooms  seems to do the trick too.


----------



## WanderingIsle (Apr 6, 2020)

S rank comes from the Japanese academic grading system. See below:

rade in Japanese (Kanji)English translationCorresponding percentageshū (秀)Exemplary, excellentS (90–100%), rarely givenyū (優)Very goodA (80–89%)ryō (良)GoodB (70–79%)ka (可)Average, passC (60–69%)nin (認)[a]Approved, acceptableD/F (50–59%), not commonfuka (不可)Unacceptable, failedF (0–59% or 0–49%)


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 6, 2020)

I got an S with 55k points despite that my current furnishing setup can be described as "stuff every room with items vaguely related to that room's desired theme (bathroom, bedroom, kitchen, living room, or office)"


----------

